# bad day became a good day



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi people., I like posting in the triumphs section, i always feel so good when doing so.

Today i had a lecture at uni in the morning which went about as bad as it could have. I felt horribly anxious on the way, was very anxious during the lecture and didnt speak to anyone the whole time i was there. I felt like a failure and that my fight with SA was hopeless. However instead of getting depressed and wastin the rest of the day in a state of melancholy as i usually would, I realised that i did not have to feel bad about this, I could not change what had just happened but i could change the rest of the day. I forced myself to think more positively and the rest of the day was so much more enjoyable. I had a seminar in the afternoon in which we spent the whole time discussing stuff in small groups and i contributed pretty well, I actually felt very comfortable in a sitution in which i would usually feel terribly anxious. I felt as if i actually fitted in and I initiated conversations which several people that i would never usually, all of whom reacted very positively. 

Folowing this i bumped into my housemate on the way home and we had a good 30 min convo walking back to the house. Even though i felt slightly anxious i was actually able to open up more than usual to him which felt great. Did he react negatively to me opening up more? Of course not. 

This evening in my house my other housemate had/has friends over and when in the kitchen with them i felt unusually confident and comfortable and i could hear myself talking with more confidence instead of the monotone voice that usually pervades all my social situations. I think i am improving 

Anyway, I thought i would post this to show you all that just because your having a bad day anxiety-wise, this doesnt mean the rest of your day has to be bad. You have to make the decision that your not going to let things get you down. Put some feel-good music on and get back into the right state of mind. If we stay in the right state of mind and really try to think rationally, things start to get much better (and quickly in my case)  Positive thinking works.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

Well done.  You seem to be progressing.


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

This always happens me too bad days suddenly turning into good days and vice versa. And the common factor is always someone initiating conversation with me, so if i want to turn bad days into good days i really need to start initiating myself :yes


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

That was great! Thanks for sharing. It's not always easy to step outside for a second and realize that the depression/anxiety is making everything seem hopeless, and to just punch through that.

Well done!


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

by the way: You dont have to force yourself to do anything:

Why should it have been "bad" that you didnt say anything during the entire lecture...
Its nothing you should be seriously worried about,or feel guilty about... i mean its not as if you had commited a crime or something like that


----------

